# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Ηλεκτροκολληση απορίες

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα , σχετικα με τις ηλεκτροκολλησεις , οι οποίες λειτουργουν με ρευμα ,  μπορεί κ 200Α γιατί δεν πέφτει ο μικροαυτόματος ; Γιατί δεν μας χτυπάει το ρεύμα εφόσον αγγιζω την σιδεροκατασκευή; συνέχες ή εναλλασομενο ρεύμα χρησιμοποιουν ,  υποθέτω συνεχες για να είναι σταθερο το ηλεκτροβολταικο τόξο;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημέρα , σχετικα με τις ηλεκτροκολλησεις , οι οποίες λειτουργουν με ρευμα ,  μπορεί κ 200Α γιατί δεν πέφτει ο μικροαυτόματος ; Γιατί δεν μας χτυπάει το ρεύμα εφόσον αγγιζω την σιδεροκατασκευή; συνέχες ή εναλλασομενο ρεύμα χρησιμοποιουν ,  υποθέτω συνεχες για να είναι σταθερο το ηλεκτροβολταικο τόξο;


Ο μικροαυτόματος ή ρελέ διαφυγής προστατεύει από διαρροές την παροχή 230V δηλαδή την είσοδο της μηχανής κι όχι το ρεύμα συγκόλλησης.Αν αγγίξεις το ηλεκτρόδιο και την σιδηροκατασκευή και είναι και λίγο ιδρωμένα τα χέρια σου την ώρα που θα κάνεις τσίμπημα θα την ακούσεις όπως παλιά με τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις εναλασσόμενου ρεύματος απλά στις παλιές το φαινόμενο ήταν πιο έντονο λόγω AC.Νομίζω ήδη σου λύθηκε η απορία μιλάμε για συνεχές ρεύμα ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ για να είναι σταθερο το ηλεκτροβολταικο τόξο, δεν διευκρίνισες τον τύπο της μηχανής σου για να σου δώσω περισσότερα στοιχεία.

----------


## nyannaco

> Ο μικροαυτόματος ή ρελέ διαφυγής προστατεύει από διαρροές την παροχή 230V...


Μικροαυτόματος είναι αυτό που λέμε κοινά ασφάλεια, όχι το ρελέ διαφυγής (σωστά, διακόπτης διαφορικής έντασης).
Στην περίπτωση της ηλεκτροκόλλησης, ο μικροαυτόματος δεν πέφτει απλά γιατί τα 200Α π.χ. δεν αφορούν κατανάλωση από το δίκτυο (που καμμία οικιακή παροχή δεν θα σήκωνε), αλλά ρεύμα πολύ χαμηλότερης τάσης στο δευτερεύον μετασχηματιστή ή ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος υποβιβασμού της τάσης. Αν μιλάμε για παραδοσική με μετασχηματιστή, φαντάσου ότι το γινόμενο τάσης επί ένταση (ήτοι η ισχύς) σε πρωτεύον και δευτερεύον είναι σχεδόν ίσες, οπότε η ένταση στο πρωτεύον είναι τόσες φορές μικρότερη στο δευτερεύον, όσο ο υποβιβασμός της τάσης στο δευτερεύον.
Ο λόγος που δεν σε χτυπάει το ρεύμα είναι γιατί (α) η τάση στο δευτερεύον είναι πολύ χαμηλότερη, και (β) είτε υπάρχει γαλβανική απομόνωση από το δίκτυο, είτε ήσουν τυχερός και έπιασες ουδέτερο αι όχι φάση (δεν γνωρίζω πώς ακριβώς είναι οι ηλεςκτροκολλήσεις).

----------

FILMAN (01-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Η ηλεκτροκόλληση είναι η (imperia arc 185) η οποία εχει ισχυς 8kw οπότε πχ. V=8000w/50A=160V δεν είναι και μικρή τάση  , κυριε Νικο η γαλβανική απομονωση είναι 'οπως ενας μετασχηματιστης 1/1 που βάζουμε σε μπανια κήπους κτλ ; νομίζω ότι δεν παιζει ρόλο αν πίασω είτε φαση είτε ουδετερο (εφοσον γίνεται απομονωση από την γή) φανταζομαι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα οταν πιάσω ταυτόχρονα φαση ουδέτερο.
     Ερωτηση εάν δεν βγάλω πολους μπαταριας και ηλεκτροκολλήσω καροτσα ενός αγροτικου αυτοκινήτου θα καταστρεψω την μπαταρία του;;

----------


## sofosal

> Η ηλεκτροκόλληση είναι η (imperia arc 185) η οποία εχει ισχυς 8kw οπότε πχ. V=8000w/50A=160V δεν είναι και μικρή τάση  , κυριε Νικο η γαλβανική απομονωση είναι 'οπως ενας μετασχηματιστης 1/1 που βάζουμε σε μπανια κήπους κτλ ; νομίζω ότι δεν παιζει ρόλο αν πίασω είτε φαση είτε ουδετερο (εφοσον γίνεται απομονωση από την γή) φανταζομαι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα οταν πιάσω ταυτόχρονα φαση ουδέτερο.
>      Ερωτηση εάν δεν βγάλω πολους μπαταριας και ηλεκτροκολλήσω καροτσα ενός αγροτικου αυτοκινήτου θα καταστρεψω την μπαταρία του;;


...στο μόνο που μπορεί να δοθεί απάντηση είναι το θέμα της μπαταρίας: η μπαταρία πρέπει να αποσυνδεθεί οπωσδήποτε!!
...όλα τα υπόλοιπα παραπάνω είναι απλά ...λάθος ανάγνωση.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Λαθος αναγνωση ; τι δηλαδη δεν ισχυει τιποτα απο οτι λέω; κ τι δηλαδη παίζει;

----------


## chipakos-original

H (imperia arc 185) είναι μία ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση τεχνολογίας Inverter . Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το ρεύμα συγκόλλησης έχει υποστεί τέτοια μετατροπή που ούτε η φάση αλλά ούτε και ο ουδέτερος πηγαίνουν στην έξοδο της μηχανής.Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι η φάση και ο ουδέτερος τροφοδοτούν την είσοδο της μηχανής και η οποιαδήποτε ασφάλεια ή ρελέ διαφυγής, ή κύκλωμα σταθεροποιητή ή επιτηρητής τάσεως,έχει να κάνει μόνο με την παροχή της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης.Επίσης λόγω της τεχνολογίας Inverter και φόρτισης των πυκνωτών που έχει μέσα όταν ενεργοποιούμε την μηχανή τραβάει απότομα μεγάλο ρεύμα από την παροχή μας γι αυτό το λόγο όλες αυτού του τύπου οι μηχανές έχουν ένα σύστημα Soft Start για ομαλό ξεκίνημα της λειτουργίας τους. Η έξοδος της μηχανής είναι περίπου στα 75 βολτ εν κενώ και μιλάμε πάντα για συνεχές ρεύμα.Το Arc Force είναι μία τεχνολογία πολύ παλιά η οποία συντηρεί στο ηλεκτρόδιο ένα σταθερό τόξο ώστε να μπορεί να υπάρχει ομοιόμορφο κόλλημα χωρίς ενοχλητικές διακυμάνσεις . Λόγω που η μηχανή παράγει συνεχές ρεύμα δεν μας χτυπάει όταν πιάνουμε το αντικείμενο που συγκολλάμε. Οπως σου είπα στο #2 κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες μπορεί το ρεύμα να μας χτυπήσει. Και ναι πρέπει πάντα να αφαιρούμε τον ένα πόλο από την μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου όταν θέλουμε να κάνουμε εργασίες συγκόλλησης πάνω σε αυτό. Πάω για ύπνο ότι άλλη απορία έχεις πες μου.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (01-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Όταν κολλαμε στο + μπαινει το ηλεκτροδιο κ - η δαγκάνα ; για να μην τρυπάν οι ψιλες λαμαρίνες βαζουμε λιγότερα αμπερ κ πιο ψιλό ηλεκτροδιο ; τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που θέλουμε να κολλησουμε ανομοιογενη κραματα  πχ χαλυβα με ορείχαλκο; ή με αυτην την ηλεκτροκολληση μπορούμε να κολλησουμε αλουμίνιο;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Όταν κολλαμε στο + μπαινει το ηλεκτροδιο κ - η δαγκάνα ; για να μην τρυπάν οι ψιλες λαμαρίνες βαζουμε λιγότερα αμπερ κ πιο ψιλό ηλεκτροδιο ; τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που θέλουμε να κολλησουμε ανομοιογενη κραματα  πχ χαλυβα με ορείχαλκο; ή με αυτην την ηλεκτροκολληση μπορούμε να κολλησουμε αλουμίνιο;


Οταν το ηλεκτρόδιο είναι κοινό τότε συνδέονται ανάποδα δηλαδή στο ηλεκτρόδιο το - .Φυσικά και ανάστροφα να μπουν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλά το κοινό το ηλεκτρόδιο θέλει -. Το πιο σωστό είναι να διαβάζουμε το πακέτο των ηλεκτροδίων που αναγράφει επάνω του και τα αμπέρ που χρειάζονται για να λιώσει σωστά αλλά και την πολικότητα.Τα ανομοιογενή κράματα χρειάζονται μεγάλη εμπειρία από πλευράς συγκολλητή διότι πάντα χρειάζονται κάποιο υπόστρωμα μετάλλου και σχεδόν πάντα χρησιμοποιείται Tig για να γίνει σωστά. Λόγω που δεν είμαι συγκολλητής δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα.Και στο τελευταίο ερώτημά σου ΟΧΙ δεν μπορείς να κολλήσεις ηλεκτρόδιο αλουμινίου.

----------


## lazarospetses

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kIjD1hB7DM για αλουμίνιο
Και το μαντέμι θέλει περίπου την ίδια διαδικασία (προθέρμανση, μαντεμοηλεκτρόδιο) αλλά όταν τελειώσουμε δεν το χτυπάμε με ματσακόνι (όσο είναι ζεστό) και το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει μόνο του. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν του ρίχνουμε νερό για να επιταχύνουμε την ψύξη.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Η ηλεκτροκόλληση είναι η (imperia arc 185) η οποία εχει ισχυς 8kw οπότε πχ. V=8000w/50A=160V δεν είναι και μικρή τάση  , κυριε Νικο η γαλβανική απομονωση είναι 'οπως ενας μετασχηματιστης 1/1 που βάζουμε σε μπανια κήπους κτλ ; νομίζω ότι δεν παιζει ρόλο αν πίασω είτε φαση είτε ουδετερο (εφοσον γίνεται απομονωση από την γή) φανταζομαι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα οταν πιάσω ταυτόχρονα φαση ουδέτερο.
>      Ερωτηση εάν δεν βγάλω πολους μπαταριας και ηλεκτροκολλήσω καροτσα ενός αγροτικου αυτοκινήτου θα καταστρεψω την μπαταρία του;;


8000w  ειναι οσο η εγκατασταση σε ενα σπιτι.λες να τα τραβας εσυ απο μια ηλεκτροκολησουλα με σουκο;
Επισης η δουλεια στην ηλεκτροκολληση γινεται στα Α. Εχει πολλα Α και μικρη ταση 50-70v.
Μια μεγαλη (τριφασικη) που μπορει να εχει ισχυ 8kw θα εχει και 200Α στο ηλεκτρόδιο.

----------


## γιωργαρος

μπορεις να κολλησεις ηλεκτροδια αλουμινιου γιαυτο και υπαρχουν αλωστε,πρεπει να εχεις inverter οχι απλη πηνιου δεν τ αναβει και να ακολουθησεις τα βηματα ζεσταμα κλπ.επισης να ξερεις οτι πολλα αλουμινια οπως των παραθυρων δεν ειναι συγκολλησημα λογω προσμιξεων οπως και παρα πολλα κραματα αλουμινιου.Το + και το - τωρα στη τσιμπιδα εχει να κανει με το τι ηλεκτροδιο κολλας,το κουτι εχει πανω σχηματα που μπαινει το καθενα,και ναι σε πολλες κατασκευες μπορει να αλαξουμε πολλους ωστε να αλαλαζει κα8οδο και ανοδο και να ζεσταινεις λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο το προς συγκολληση υλικο η το ηλεκτροδιο,συνηθως σε ψιλες λαμαρινες,Οσο για τα 8κw που βλεπεις πανω στη μηχανη εννοει οτι για να δουλεψει σωστα με γεννητρια πρεπει η γεννητρια να ειναι τοσα

----------

Κυριακίδης (03-02-16), goulf (04-02-16)

----------


## γιωργαρος

οι παλιες μηχανες ειχαν εναλλασομενο τοξο γιαθτο και η λαμψη τους ηταν πιο ανεκτη ,τωρα με του συνεχους(inverter) το τοξο ειναι συνεχομενο δουλευονται πιο ευκολα και δεν ειναι για να δεις πολλες λαμψεις γιατι δεν εχει υπνο το βραδυ

----------


## γιωργαρος

οι κανονες για τα inverter εχουν μαξιμουμ βολταζ 50βολτ και κατω γιαυτο δεν εχεις θεμα ,βεβαια αν εισαι με βρεγμενα γαντια και πατας νερα να δεις ωραια εμπειρια να προσπαθεις να βαλεις το ηλεκτροδιο στη τσιμπιδα λολ .

----------


## γιωργαρος

καλο ειναι να τη βγαλεις μπορει να βρασει η μπαταρια και μπορει αν ειναι νεας τεχνολογιας να καψεις και τιποτα ,παλια στα αγροτικα δε βγαζαμε καθολου εχουν κολλησει οι αγροτες ουουουου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μπορεις να κολλησεις ηλεκτροδια αλουμινιου γιαυτο και υπαρχουν αλωστε,πρεπει να εχεις inverter οχι απλη πηνιου δεν τ αναβει και να ακολουθησεις τα βηματα ζεσταμα κλπ.επισης να ξερεις οτι πολλα αλουμινια οπως των παραθυρων δεν ειναι συγκολλησημα λογω προσμιξεων οπως και παρα πολλα κραματα αλουμινιου.


Αν γνωρίζετε και άλλες λεπτομέρειες περί αλουμινίου ? 
Ο Λόγος που ρωτάω είναι ότι παλιά κολλούσα αλουμίνιο με φιάλες ασετυλίνης . 
Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν αυτές οι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις κάνουν ίδια δουλειά και άψογη όπως με τα οξυγόνα? που απλώνει η κόλληση χωρίς να σχηματίζει χοντρές "μπάλες " και ακανόνιστες κολλήσεις ?
Η ηλεκτροκόλληση μπορεί να κολλήσει και λεπτές λαμαρίνες αλουμινίου π.χ.? ή θα τις τρυπάει παρομοίως όπως γίνεται με τις σιδερένιες λαμαρίνες .



> δεν ειναι συγκολλησημα λογω προσμιξεων οπως και παρα πολλα κραματα αλουμινιου


Δηλαδή? τι είδους αλουμίνιο μπορώ να ζητήσω για να κολλήσουν? έχει σχέση με την καθαρότητα του αλουμινίου? π.χ. 99% αλουμίνιο?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αν γνωρίζετε και άλλες λεπτομέρειες περί αλουμινίου ? 
> Ο Λόγος που ρωτάω είναι ότι παλιά κολλούσα αλουμίνιο με φιάλες ασετυλίνης . 
> Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν αυτές οι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις κάνουν ίδια δουλειά και άψογη όπως με τα οξυγόνα? που απλώνει η κόλληση χωρίς να σχηματίζει χοντρές "μπάλες " και ακανόνιστες κολλήσεις ?
> Η ηλεκτροκόλληση μπορεί να κολλήσει και λεπτές λαμαρίνες αλουμινίου π.χ.? ή θα τις τρυπάει παρομοίως όπως γίνεται με τις σιδερένιες λαμαρίνες .
> 
> Δηλαδή? τι είδους αλουμίνιο μπορώ να ζητήσω για να κολλήσουν? έχει σχέση με την καθαρότητα του αλουμινίου? π.χ. 99% αλουμίνιο?


Το ηλεκτρόδιο αλουμινίου κολλάει μια χαρά αλλά είναι πολύ λίγες οι μηχανές που μπορείς να βρεις για να το κάνουν αυτό. Για να ξεκινήσει ένα κόλλημα με ηλεκτρόδιο αλουμινίου θες μηχανή με τουλάχιστον 100v τάση εν κενώ γι αυτό λέμε ότι το 99% των μηχανών εμπορίου μιλάω πάντα για Inverter δεν μπορεί να το πετύχει γιατί όλες λειτουργούν  μέχρι 75v τάση εν κενώ.Για ηλεκτρόδιο 2,5mm θέλει 80 A και πρέπει να έχει + στο ηλεκτρόδιο . Μέσα στα 25 χρόνια επισκευών τέτοιων μηχανημάτων Inverter κόλλησα δύο φορές μόνο αλουμίνιο και το λάτρεψα οι μηχανές είχαν 115 v και 120 v τάση εν κενώ. Καμία ανεπιτυχής προσπάθεια το ηλεκτρόδιο ξεκίνησε και τελείωσε όπως όλα τα άλλα. Εχει παραξενιές η σωστή συγκόλληση αλουμινίου, αν το αντικείμενο έχει πάχος θέλει προθέρμανση .Τώρα όσον αφορά στο ερώτημά σου αν κολλάει το ψιλό αλουμίνιο αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με Tig Pulse . Εφερα δείγματα από Φρανκφούρτη αλουμίνιο λάμα 12 χιλιοστά πάχος και κάθετα είχαν κολήσει οι Γερμανοί με γαζί ψαροκόκαλο μονοκόματο λαμαρίνα 8 δέκατα χωρίς προθέρμανση και χωρίς να έχει τρυπήσει. Αξία μηχανής 12000 ευρώ .Με τέτοια ή παρόμοια μηχανή μπορείς να κολλήσεις από 4 δέκατα αλουμίνιο γαζί μέχρι 25χιλ μασίφ. Θα μείνω στο Tig στην αυτογενή συγκόλληση διότι για το ηλεκτρόδιο δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο όσον αφορά την καθαρότητα έχει τη σημασία της η καθαρότητα των δύο προς συγκόλληση μετάλλων διότι κατά την συγκόλληση και ενώ τα δύο μέταλλα είναι σε τήξη βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια όλες οι ακαθαρσίες του μετάλλου και οι ακατάλληλες προσμίξεις οι οποίες εντάξει απλά δημιουργούν λίγο θεματάκι στην τελική εικόνα του αποτελέσματος. Το Tig αν δεν θέλεις παραγωγή αν δεν θέλεις ποσότητα είναι ο ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ .

----------

Κυριακίδης (04-02-16)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τι θεματακι;ολα στο χερι ειναι.ο κουμπαρος μου κολαει με tig αλουμινιο (σωλήνες γωνίες κλπ) και πραγματικα δεν ξεχωριζεις αν ειναι απο χερι.νομιζω εχει και φωτο αν θελετε να ανεβασω

----------


## chipakos-original

21565-1200x630 (1).jpg

Αυτή η φωτό δεν είναι δική μου είναι από ένα φίλο που μιλάγαμε στο FB και είναι κόλλημα από μηχάνημα Tig.Το ψαροκόκαλο σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.

----------

vasilimertzani (05-02-16), Vulcan (04-02-16)

----------

